# Placidochromis Phenochilus tank big enough?



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody has any experience with this fish? I have a 72g and I would love to stock one of these guys, but It seems like my tank size might be right on the edge of what they recommend. My tank is a bow front 48" long by 18" wide by 19" tall, I am also curious as to whether a Red Empress could be housed comfortably in this tank. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not sure you're serious, but either of those fish is fine in that tank and they are fine with the fish you're keeping.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL yes, I was serious, I tend to do a little too much research sometimes, and in my reading most recommendations were for a 75g plus tank, just wanted some second opinions, mostly because I really want those fish!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The concer with the Phenochilus and the Red Empress is that they are open water swimmer so a minimum 4 ft tank is needed and wider than a 55 since they grow to over 9" and need turn around space. They would both be better off in a 125 or larger, but as long as you don't add any more to your list for that tank they should be ok, at least for a while.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

I think I may go with the Pheno and hold off on the empress, I think the latter is the one with more space needs, I plan on adding a few more including Hap sp." Jalo Reef", aulonocara ethelwynnae, Lethrinops Albus "Kande", and possibly an Aulonocara sp. "firefish".


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Placidochromis sp. "Jalo" are strikingly beautiful. I have three males but unfortunately no females. So many hues of blue, purple, green and yellow in a single fish make these one of my alltime favorites.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

any desire to part with a male?  I am having difficulties finding these fish!


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

after doing some reading, people seem to say that the Aulonocara Firefish is aggressive, has anyone had any experience with this fish? Someone actually said they may have been crossed with Mbuna????!!! Is that possible???!!! If so, my mind has officially been scrambled! :?


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Firefish, Dragon Blood and the OB Peacock are all hybrid strains that may have began with Mbuna crosses making them aggressive. I wouldn't recommend them, they can easily take over a tank and aren't totally worth the trouble in the long run especially if you have a good mix now. Pheno's are really nice fish and are somewhat calm. IMO, your tank will be cramped once your Moori begin to grow out along with your current stock. I have also read that Moori and Pheno can be an issue, but never have kept them first hand. I have had an extremely aggressive OB peacock, which I have since removed. Currently I have 3 Male Pheno's all with speckling starting and no aggression issues between them really. You might want to look into selling your 75 gallon and up-grading especially if you like the look of larger species. What are the sexes of your Moori are you going for an all male tank?


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I currently have one male and one female Moori, the male is about 5" and the female about 4.5", I am pretty bummed out that I may have to decide between the Moori's and the Pheno, but I am stuck with the tank (hard enough to keep peace with the old lady), I think if it had to come down to it , I would opt for the Pheno, but I hope to get a juvenile so maybe I would have some time to think. I wonder then if the Pheno would be able to get along ok with the smaller Haps/ Peacocks that he would be cohabitating with, and being the biggest in the tank. here is a pic of the tank as it is set up now.


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

sevmeera said:


> any desire to part with a male?  I am having difficulties finding these fish!


Yep


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have my Pheno in with smaller fry 1.5 inchers (T. Intermedius), Juvie Peacock (2 inch), and a mix of larger Haps and bottom feeders. The Pheno, might work ok with your Moori if you remove your female to prevent breeding aggression. Your tank looks good, but as your fish grow they will prefer more open swimming areas. I can prvide you some pics of my tank if you are interested in seeing some Pheno and how I have opened up the tank in my tank. I removed rock work little by little as my fish grew in size, sometimes it created slight aggression, but nothing that I have had to remove anybody for.

I would love to see some pics of your males CrabbyMatt, never seen a color "Plac "Jalo".
:drooling:


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

BigFish77 said:


> I would love to see some pics of your males CrabbyMatt, never seen a color "Plac "Jalo".
> :drooling:


There's a picture in the profiles section, but the fish there looks like my two sub-dominant males...still beautiful, but not like the dominant one. They'd quickly become better looking if I separated them, but for now they are in the same tank.

I'm getting my daughter to take some pics and will try to get one up here ASAP.

Matt


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a pheno, moori and firefish in my all-male 180 gal. The main aggression in the tank is between the pheno and the moori. The moori chases the pheno constantly. I haven't seen physical harm but it does concern me. There is enough room for the pheno to get away but just barely in this 6'x2'x2' tank. These are both large fish.

In stocking my 180 I found that individual fish can have personality clashes. I had to get rid of a C. borleyi because it didn't get along with the pheno but I now have one that does fine with it. I traded a OB peacock for a blueberry zebra because the OB was too timid in my tank and the zebra was too aggressive in the tank he was in. The zebra is fine in my tank. I haven't had the experience with the firefish being very aggressive but I have an O. lithobates that sometimes chases the firefish and my other peacocks.

Just remember that these fish don't read their profiles. The ones termed "peaceful" aren't always.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

lotsofish said:


> Just remember that these fish don't read their profiles. The ones termed "peaceful" aren't always.


Right, the profile comments are general infor mation and guideline for the species. Just like with humans every group has its jerks, wusses and homicidal maniacs in the mix.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

hahaha, I like the parallel. beautiful tank Lotsofish. I think I am going to give the Pheno a chance, and if he cant get along with the Moori I will have to make a decision then, my main concern was space. The Pheno should be arriving in a few days at my fav LFS, along with a couple others that I have had my eye on.


----------

